

Not a Programmer - CAuffenberg

What are the chances of getting into YComb if no one on the team is a programmer.  We built a prototype with an outside firm...
======
mahmud
Dunno about YC, but the market is gonna be a little too hard if you're doing a
software product. Only thing that can offset that, that I can think of, is
extensive domain expertise, market insight and deep industry connections.

Try to get some programmers on board, just for your own good.

~~~
CAuffenberg
We will definitely bring on programmers once we can secure funding but am
hoping it does not inhibit the Y Comb application process...

------
joss82
Are you hackers ?

~~~
CAuffenberg
unfortunately no, but will hire some the minute we can!

~~~
joss82
But great hackers don't come cheap, if you manage to hire them at all (they
want equity, plenty of it).

If you can't secure the best hackers, you will loose to competition (it's them
!)

~~~
CAuffenberg
you're right on - but worth the equity to make sure the idea can come alive!

